# How to tape teats



## deppo113 (Mar 21, 2012)

When pulling the kids to bottle fead (CAE prevention), how and what kind of tape do you use to tape the does teats to prevent the kids from feeding if you arent right there when they are born?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Super glue. No really, every kind of tape we ever tried a doe can get off. Oh she may wear it for several days, but after she kids, it's off. We started putting a drop of superglue right at the edge of the orifice and squishing it together...yes it takes some picking to get it off, but it works. Vicki


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't answer specifically for CAE prevention because we've never done it for that reason, but when taping teats for shows, we use a paper tape found in the band-aid section of our local drug store. It's about 1/2" wide. You tear off a piece about 2" long and run it vertically from about halfway down the teat, around the orifice and then up the other side. Then you take another piece and run it horizontally around the teat, making sure you don't pull it tight, just wrap it and then kind of squish it all together so the pieces of tape stick to each other. Some does will pull the tape off, so you need to keep an eye on her to be sure she's okay with it, and I wouldn't do this and leave the tape on for days at a time. If you begin taping her several days before she kids, you may need to pull the tape off and replace it periodically.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been thinking about this and was wondering if for shows that "new skin" stuff in the first aid section would work? Just brush it over the end. I don't think it would be as hard to get off as super glue, but I haven't tried it yet. Thoughts?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

"New skin" is more like fingernail polish than super glue and flakes off more easily. It might work just great. Tape did not work for me. Even duct tape.


----------



## deppo113 (Mar 21, 2012)

I like the idea of "New Skin". I have used duct tape because that is the only thing that will stay on, but doesnt seem like it is too good for the teat because duct tape wont breath like the paper medical tape. Plus the "new skin" goes on thicker and should peal off easier and all in one piece.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know how well it would hold if a kid tried to start sucking on the teat though? Was going to try it for shows for leaky teats anyways.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree, put some on your finger, let it dry and I bet you could easily suck it all off in one piece also. Vicki


----------



## marytx (Mar 17, 2008)

I've used just plain old Bandaids in place of teat tape.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For CAE prevention you want something that with kids nursing off of them if you missed the kidding, that you don't come out and find the teat tape off and the kids full. It is how I was able to clean CAE out of my herd so much faster than most of those I knew, teat tape off or kids full, and they were not kept or sold. 

I used duct tape, the trick with it is to not shave the udder and teats and have those X's across the bottom of the teat long enough that it goes up into the hair.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Would that make it milk duct tape?


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

:really :groan


----------

